# Why Did I, WHY NOT



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Well Guys:

Go ahead and say it what an A$$ he is. Thanks Joe for bringing this one to life for me. I don't usually look at all the EBAY listings but this one caught my eye.

Yes I won the bid on it and going to go pick it up next week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4350048423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

 Bob:tractorsm


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: Let us know what you do to make it run.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Frankly, most of us can't really justify the ones we buy either. We just DO buy them, and make them work again if we can. It is almost never about practicality; it is a love of machinery, and the desire to have it work the way it was designed to work.:riding: :riding:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

congrats Bob!! You know I looked at that, and said to my self its to far away.   Gusee its not huh. 


Looks like a nice unit. With some work, I am sure you can get her running, and have a nice tractor. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Well I thought also*

Ingersoll:

I thought that as well. Until I figured out that I will be in Cranbury, NJ all next week and from there it is only about 3 hours.

Can't wait to get it. The best part is my snow blower from the 12.5LTH with the hitch for it will fit right on this one.

 Bob


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I guess I will say it - why? mg: 

Ducati


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Duc*

You seemed shocked at it. Why may I ask?

Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

bob you gonna fix it and sell it or use it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The one thing I liked about the seller was he made it clear it did not run. I probably would have paid that much for an equavalent Deere, so I don't think you did too bad. Hopefully it is an electronic problem to fix the motor. They can be maddenly frustrating to track down, but almost always cheaper than a rebuild. Best of luck with it! And please let us know how it goes.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Well it's Home*

Well just to keep people up to date. I got the tractor home this past week. It looked as good as the picture showed it. Nice paint and nice high back seat. Electric lift works and all the lights anf guages works as well.

One tire keeps going flat but tubes are cheap as I see it.

OK Go ahead and say it now, the engine is blown . He was right it turned over but won't build any compression to start when the pistons don't move. So I am in the process of either getting a short block for it or looking for another 18HP V-Twin for it.

I will keep you all posted on the outcome of it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the motor, I was hoping it was something simple (And CHEAP) like a coil, or wiring harness problem.


----------

